# Topics > Projects >  TouchTools : Leveraging familiarity and skill with physical tools to augment touch interaction, FIG, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Future Interfaces Group (FIG)

Home page - figlab.com/#/touchtools

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 28, 2014




> Gestures on today's touch devices are simplistic, solely relying on the number of fingers (1-finger pan, 2-finger zoom, 3-finger swipe, etc). We propose instead that gesture design be inspired by the manipulation of real world artifacts -- specifically tools. The result is a set of rich gestures for touch interaction that leverages user familiarity and fluency with real world objects.

----------

